# Dog Rescuers



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Watching the dog rescuers channel 5,some people need shooting


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

I'm guessing you're referring to the vile piece of **** who hurled the 8 week old puppy across the garden and also trapped it's head in a door whilst it screamed in pain 
I was absolutely disgusted that he was only banned from keeping a dog for 7 years, like he'll suddenly be reformed by then! He should never be allowed to keep ANY animal ever again.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

I also saw this and have to admit I did shed some tears that poor wee pup what did it do to deserve him!!!! How can he be stopped from ever owning any animal again as puppy farms won't ask any questions and will the police and rspca check on him?? Plus that other numpty saying how do you pick dog poo off the grass what does he think we do leave it there?


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

The story of the pup was particularly upsetting. The owner of the boxer cross who's dog was found emaciated alone in a house got banned for 10 years and yet the bastard who beat up his 8 week old puppy got 7 years. I can see no logic in that.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I was meaning anyone who ill treated their,so called pets, watchngthat poor puppy brought me to tears too, what on earth makes people do such evil things, that poor little puppy did nothing,and he went and hurled it across that garden, why, did he get it to abuse it, cant have got it for a pet
Same as these men who make their dogs fight, what would make any woman in their right mind want to be with trash like that
A pic on fb today of a poor dog which has been hanged with a chain , and some lads who stole a rabbit just to torture it,set it on fire and throw it through a window
These scumbags should be banned for life, and they should be locked up for a very long time
The justice system is all wrong,and some of the judges who set these people free to do it again are too soft on them


----------



## Sylvia58 (Jun 25, 2014)

I also watched this programme, very upsetting, It was good that they had the video evidence, shame the punishment wasn't more severe


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just switched on to see an RSPCA officer digging up puppies that had been buried alive!!!! Missed the beginning so will watch on Channel 5 + 1.

How can these b*stards bury puppies alive!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

How can anyone bury puppies alive, and only get 6 months and other poor dogs kept in rabbit hutches, it brings me to tears every time,ad the poor husky badly injured


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> How can anyone bury puppies alive, and only get 6 months and other poor dogs kept in rabbit hutches, it brings me to tears every time,ad the poor husky badly injured


So the owners of two huskies and a pitbull, leave them alone together and the pitbull has almost killed one of the huskies!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well not sure if its the pitbull or they were fighting between them i missed a bit to answer the phone, and missed at the end about the badly injured husky, but it sounded from what i did hear that the husky would pull through, but it was toch and go


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Its on Channel 5 plus 1 hour, now!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh yes thanks, i forgot its repeated on there


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just watching the end and so plesed the Beautiful Husky has recovered, what a gorgeous dog, dont know why i watch this has me in tears everytime
Next time tiny newborns shut in a case, unbelievable cruelty:angry:


----------

